# Help! Advice/Reassurance Needed



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi Girls

Im feeling a bit down after my scan today and I wonder if you girls could give me some reassurance.,

I went on Tuesday, CD8, for an internal U/S after 7 days of Menopur.  At that time my endometrium was 6mm, follie on right ovary 10mm, follie on left ovary 14mm.  I was told to go back today for scan to confirm eggies were ready and to get my HCG shot.

Went along today for my scan and the clinic was BUSY!  wow, so many people.  I saw a different consultant than usual and it was a quick in/out scan this time.  Endometrium 9mm, follie on right ovary 14mm and follie on left ovary 16mm.  I didnt have a chance to ask the consultant to explain things as I was told to carry on with the Menopur and come back on Monday for another scan as I was rushed out the door.

Im a bit worried about my follies.  On Tuesday I was told that they should grow approx 2mm each day resulting in a 20mm follie on my left ovary today.  But its actually only grown 2mm rather than 6mm and now Im worried that the drugs maybe arent working or something is wrong. 

Could someone please explain if this is normal.  This is the first cycle I have ever had monitored so am clueless about follie/endometrium sizes etc.  If someone could enlighten me that would be great.

Thanks for your help girls.

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## Molly6 (May 2, 2005)

Hi witchie poo cat!

Try not to be down - stay      

Unfortunately follies grow at different rates - some days you can have very little growth and then in a couple of days you can have much more than the 2mm average per day.  2mm is only a guide/average.  Some people even have the injections right through to 20 days + because of slow growth! (I've been in that camp and also in the quick growth camp!)

You are right though in that follies normally get to 20mm and then you have the trigger jab.  But the size of follies and endometrium sounds great at this stage.

If the hospital upped your dose now it would probably be bad timing with the weekend coming up - a small increase in dose can really send things over the top and the cycle can be cancelled.  I'd say try and relax this weekend and you'll probably find that at the next scan appointment you'll be ready for the trigger jab!  But all sounds good - good size follies and endometrium!  Look after yourself before the big day!

Take care 

Molly


----------

